# Why you shouldn't keep mbuna with Oscars



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

These fish have been in the same tank as each other since about April (whenever Kevin Ware broke his leg against Duke in the tourney. I almost dropped my tank during setup) Came home from work to this. It was too late for my Auratus. Sad but its what happens when you try and push the limits I guess. I won't say it can't be done, but let this image designate for those thinking of making the same mistake I did. On another note, the misses gave me the greenlight to get "Big Greedy" his own tank SOONER than later.


----------



## matt duarte (Aug 29, 2013)

I had a Oscar eat over 150$ in fish once it got big enough... woke up one morning with the Oscar swimming around with a 10" eel hanging out of his mouth.. they def should be the only fish in the tank


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Mbuna, it's what's for dinner!!


----------



## JohnnyJohanni1 (Jul 8, 2013)

This is his first "team kill" so I think to go this long took some dumb luck so to speak. I guess its like what they say. They'll eat whatever can fit in its mouth. I'm moving him asap. Thought about trading him for credit at lfs but he's been with us since the beginning. Can't toss him to the mob for being himself. Besides he's the misses favorite fish besides Sid Vicious our 7" venustus


----------



## Qozux (Sep 3, 2013)

Eventually I want to put on oscar into a tank with a rhino pleco and a turtle. I think the mutual toughness would keep everyone safe.
I'm sorry about your mbuna.


----------

